# Master carver presentation - free



## bbrown (Sep 3, 2008)

Hello folks,

I just wanted to make everyone aware of a unique opportunity to watch what promises to be a fascinating presentation by Russian born master carver, Alexander Grabovetskiy. Alex is teaching a 5 day workshop at my Maine Coast Workshop on June 14-19 and has offered to give a lecture on his life and work at 7 PM on Wed., June 16. He is a fascinating man and this promises to be an engaging presentation. Alex was imprisoned for his Christian faith in Russia. Upon release he managed to bring his family to the USA and now lives and works in Florida. Alex has a large and devoted following and he runs an online classical carving school.

Here's the info and link to register to access the online Zoom presentation:

https://www.librarycamden.org/event/carving-with-alexander-grabovetskiy/

Here's the link for my new school in Camden, Maine: https://www.mainecoastworkshop.com/

-Bill


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Thanks for the ink Bill. Very nice of you.


----------

